# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb galstenen en ben eraan geopereerd

## Leontien

Er zijn veel mensen die last hebben van galstenen. Nu heeft Murielle een eigen website gemaakt over haar ervaringen met galstenen ter informatie voor anderen. Ze heeft deze peiling doorgegeven.




> Uit mijn ervaring blijkt dat de arts en specialist patiënten vertellen dat er geen medicijn bestaat dat galstenen oplost. Enkelen zeggen dat er wel een medicijn is, maar dat dit vele nare bijwerkingen heeft. Het zou bijvoorbeeld dezelfde stoffen bevatten als de Viagra-pil, wat ik inmiddels echt betwijfel.
> 
> Mijn eerste doel is nu dat het zo ver komt dat de huisarts en specialist (in ieder geval op navraag) de patiënt informeert dat er wel een middel is om cholesterol galstenen op te lossen. De beslissing of er wel of niet wordt geopereerd blijft natuurlijk bij de patiënt en behandelend arts. Als er om goede medische redenen geen medicinaal alternatief tegen de galstenen wordt geboden is dat natuurlijk prima. Maar, laat de reden tot contra-indicatie voor een medicijn dan alsjeblieft wel juist zijn en geen onbewezen en onvermelde bijwerkingen!


galstenen.jouwweb.nl

Nu is de vraag of je bent geopereerd om galstenen weg te halen of wellicht denk je erover na om geopereerd te worden. Heb je daarnaast ook informatie gekregen over medicatie?

----------


## mammalou

Ik ben geopereerd aan galstenen .....geen medicijn gekregen ....wel gebruik ik losect 
voor mijn maag ....dat staat er toch mee in verbinding .....ik moet wel op passen met vet ...maar soms heb ik naar mijn gevoel een gal aanval .....
dikke knuff Mammalou ......
-------------------------
Ingekapselde pijn heeft tijd nodig om te worden bereikt .....kunst is niet te snel te willen .

----------


## Denised

Denised, Ik ben verleden jaar geopereerd aan de gal. Niet alleen de galstenen weggenomen maar heel de galblaas. Er zaten wel 40 kleine steentjes in. Heb nu geen last meer, maar moet wel een beetje dieet volgen. Je zal zelf wel zien wat je mag en niet mag eten. Neem nu ook Omeprazol wegens maagbreuk. Succes.

----------


## Sjimmie36

8 jaar terug galstenen en galblaas verwijderd. Nergens meer last van, alleen oppassen met vet eten, dus niet doen want dan krijg je last van oprispingen etc.
Geen vette happen meer, maar dat is geen probleem!

gr

----------


## christel1

Ik heb mijn galblaas ook enkele jaren geleden laten verwijderen omdat ik met galsteentjes zat en altijd in een deuk lag van de pijn na mijn eten. Ik heb nergens last van behalve ik kan niet veel tegelijk meer eten, dus geen restaurant of feestjes meer met een uitgebreid menu want dat verteer ik gewoon niet dan ga ik overgeven of heb diarree en dat is niet leuk natuurlijk als je ergens naartoe moet of ik moet motilium instant nemen voor het eten en na het eten en dan gaat het wel maar dus liever de buikriem aanspannen en kunnen nee zeggen op een feestje, niet altijd leuk maar je moet maar denken, zo behoud ik mijn slanke lijn...

----------


## ishbel

2 jaar terug is met kerst met spoed de galblaas verwijderd. Achteraf bleek ik een chronisch ontstoken galblaas te hebben met 14 hele grote stenen waarvan er 1 de galweg volledig blokkeerde. Nu inderdaad opletten met vet eten maar dat weegt niet op tegen de maanden van pijn voorafgaande aan de operatie. Ik had niet de klassieke symptomen dus het was een raadsel wat er aan de hand was, waar die pijn vandaan kwam. Hoeveel avonden en nachten ik heb gehad met pijnaanvallen en spugen weet ik niet meer, maar het zijn er heel veel geweest. Vervelend dat het met kerst was maar nu ben ik van die pijn af!

----------


## Sjimmie36

Ik had hetzelfde, niet de gebruikelijke klachten. Ze dachten dat mijn maag zich niet goed ledigde. 1,5 jaar zo gelopen met pillen, pijnen en overgeven. Tot op een zaterdagavond ik het niet meer uithield van de pijn. Ben toen met spoed geopereerd. Ik had dus ook niet de klassieke symptomen. Alleen nu letten op niet vet eten is geen probleem. Ik ben er nu vanaf.

----------


## oswald

12 jaar geleden gal wegname en te gelijkertijd Nissenfund operatie , dit is maag breuk hersteld . Laproscopisch uitgevoerd . Prima gedaan ben er heel tevreden over . Sinds kort wel nexiam om < barret > onder kontrole te houden .

----------

